# Evinrude bicycle gas motor powered



## Bikermaniac (Nov 8, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292320653787


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

That's my old baby..... Hi Evie.... 
(not the bike tho-)


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> That's my old baby..... Hi Evie....




Does she works?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Does she works?



I never ran her, had spark tho-


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I never ran her, had spark tho-




Compression?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Compression?



yea boy. This is one of the nicest/complete survivors. Saw one cleaner, but didn't have the grab/plug guard and had wrong? decals on it. Only know of 7 out there.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> yea boy.




Damn! I will give it a good thought.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 9, 2017)

That's a sexy bike!


----------

